# Wer kennt das Revier Greifenstein bzw. Spillern?



## MaHaTawaNa (12. Mai 2004)

Schon dort gefischt?


----------



## MrBadGuy (17. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wer kennt das Revier Greifenstein bzw. Spillern?*

Ist Grafenstein das Donaukraftwerk?Spillern hab ich schon von vielen gehört das dort sehr große Karpfen drin sind.mfg Oli


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (17. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wer kennt das Revier Greifenstein bzw. Spillern?*

ja das ist es Oli! habe mir schon dort die karte gekauft, wollte nur wissen was man dort
so fängt?! wo fischt du Oli? mfg gregor!


----------



## MrBadGuy (18. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wer kennt das Revier Greifenstein bzw. Spillern?*

Ich fische in Großenzersdorf im Mühlwasser Lobau und hast du schon was gefangen?mfg Oli


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wer kennt das Revier Greifenstein bzw. Spillern?*

hallo oli hab schon einiges gefangen, nur das wetter spielt nicht immer mit! 

meld dich mal bei mir vielleicht können wir mal gemeinsam auf fischfang gehen
Lg. Gregor!


----------



## rob (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wer kennt das Revier Greifenstein bzw. Spillern?*

servas burschen#h
der posengucker befischt das revier gross spillern /greifenstein.
aber auch erst seit heuer...werde ihm mal auf diesen beitrag bringen!
grüss euch
rob#h


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wer kennt das Revier Greifenstein bzw. Spillern?*

hallo rob schöner wels den du vor freude in den armen hältst#6 sieht mir aus wie der eisvogelteich?
hast du schon im stauwasser gefischt an der donau?
Lg. Gregor


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (15. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wer kennt das Revier Greifenstein bzw. Spillern?*

#: #:


----------



## rob (15. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wer kennt das Revier Greifenstein bzw. Spillern?*

hey Gregor1
danke für die glückwünsche!
den hab ich bei mir in der donau gefangen in altenwörth.ist nur ein wenig flussaufwärts von euch.mit meinem boot wäre ich glatt in einer dreiviertel stunde in greifenstein.
ich denke das ihr im strom gut barben,zander und auch welse fangen könnt.habe gehört denen steigen die welse bei der staumauer ein.einige sagen das im moment greifenstein/donau nicht mehr so der bringer wie früher ist...ja ja die schei** kraftwerke machen uns alles hin:c
ich bin in meiner kleinen altenwörthwelt glücklich und zufrieden..kann dort alles machen,fange alles mögliche und kenn fast alle leute und das revier seit meiner kindheit.
maaa am liebsten würd ich gleich los....aber muss noch warten bis freitag:c
grüss dich
rob#h


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (15. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wer kennt das Revier Greifenstein bzw. Spillern?*

hi rob habe schon einige barben gefangen fast ständig, nervt mich schon,
auch einen aitel mit 58 cm und 2,8 kilo auf einen gummi bem ggg,
würde aber viel lieber nen fetten karpfen fangen wollen, weiß nicht was mit denen
los ist, wollen nicht wircklich beissen?!
freu mich schon auf den schwarzen papa so einen den du in den armen hältst
nur der hat noch schonzeit pffffff.... mfg Gregor


----------



## rob (15. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wer kennt das Revier Greifenstein bzw. Spillern?*

ja die schonzeit:c ich zittere schon am ganzen körper
leider hat das wasser gerade eben 17°..jetzt fängt er langsam an laich aufzubauen...naja und wenn dann die sz vorbei ist wird er laichen und ned fressen:c
schau mal da.http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=29552&highlight=erfolgreicher+wels
is der bericht vom wels.
versuch mal bei dir die strömungsarmen zonen auf karpfen zu befischen.
oder eine flache bucht.beim kraftwerk ist ja eh etwas stau....vorallem auf der schleusenseite.und im altarm wo die baderer sind müsste es doch auch gehen?
musst mal ein wenig anfüttern über 2 wochen..mal schaun.
kommt doch zum österreichtreffen...da sind alle dabei auch der posengucker der fischt ja bei euch!
guckst du im ösiforum auf erstes österreichisches abtreffen:m


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (15. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wer kennt das Revier Greifenstein bzw. Spillern?*

werd ich machen rob danke für den guten tipp#6 :m 

es wird sich doch noch heuer ein schwarzer papa an
den haken hängen natürlich lass ich es dich wissen mit foto!
wünsch dir noch ein kräftiges petri heil !


----------



## Manu1979 (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wer kennt das Revier Greifenstein bzw. Spillern?*

Hallo, Mahatawana!

Ich habe mir vor einer Woche die Karte gekauft, Revier Greifenstein! Bis jetzt habe ich erst zwei Barben gefangen. Mal schauen was noch so alles beißt.

Petri heil


----------



## Manu1979 (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wer kennt das Revier Greifenstein bzw. Spillern?*

Hey nochmal!

Was hast du denn schon alles gefangen dort? Ich kann entweder nicht fischen oder dort sind nur Barben drinnen!


----------



## rob (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wer kennt das Revier Greifenstein bzw. Spillern?*

hey Manu1979 
#h#h
ein herzliches willkommen im board!!!
eine korneuburgerin...fein:m
petri zu deinen 2 barben,sind gute kämpfer gell.
muss jetzt endlich den posengucker auf diesen beitrag stossen.der fischt ja auch bei euch und kennt sich schon etwas aus dort.
vielleicht komm ich mal mit mit ihm und dann fischen wir alle gemeinsam.
servus aus wien
rob#h


----------



## Manu1979 (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wer kennt das Revier Greifenstein bzw. Spillern?*

@rob
Hey du! Danke, danke! Wer ist der Posengucker? Von den hab ich 
noch keinen Beitrag gelesen! Wie alt? Vielleicht kenn ich ihn ja!


----------



## rob (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wer kennt das Revier Greifenstein bzw. Spillern?*

ahhh übrigens...kuckt doch mal zu uns ins ösiforumda sind fast alle aus der umgebung versammelt.....
http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/showthread.php?p=394677


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wer kennt das Revier Greifenstein bzw. Spillern?*

hallo manu habe schon einiges gefangen nur das was ich will ist der schwarze papa, lieber ist mir auch der grossvater wollen ja nicht bescheiden sein ....
ja das machen wir rob hab den posengucker schon geschrieben nur er ist ja nie online hier#d !
noch 10 tage dan ist die schonzeit vorbei#a :m


----------



## rob (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wer kennt das Revier Greifenstein bzw. Spillern?*

das ist der werner...werde ihn herlocken...der kommt aus der stockerauer gegend.
bei dem welsansitzbeiträgen schreibt er eh und da sind auch fotos von ihm drinnen.
schau auf den link den ich hier auf der vorherigen seite gepostet habe.
wenn du auf den oberen link zu uns gehst musst du auch nur einige seiten zurück blättern...da geht auch was.#h


----------



## Manu1979 (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wer kennt das Revier Greifenstein bzw. Spillern?*

Und was hast schon alles gefangen? Wer ist bitte der Posengucker???


----------



## rob (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wer kennt das Revier Greifenstein bzw. Spillern?*

wer ich?eh alles fisch ja schon seit meiner kindheit...oh einen huchen hab ich noch nicht gefangen
der posengucker ist ein freund von mir mit dem ich regelmässig auf welsansitz gehe.ist auch so ein specimenfanatiker wie ich


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wer kennt das Revier Greifenstein bzw. Spillern?*

karpfen, barben, aitel, brachsen,


----------



## Manu1979 (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wer kennt das Revier Greifenstein bzw. Spillern?*

@rob
Hab eigentlich den Mahatawana gemeint! Der fischt ja im selben
Revier wie ich! Wo fischt du denn?


----------



## rob (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wer kennt das Revier Greifenstein bzw. Spillern?*

lach.....war wohl nicht ich gemeint


----------



## Manu1979 (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wer kennt das Revier Greifenstein bzw. Spillern?*

@Mahatawana
Na dann werd ich ja hoffentlich auch bald was fangen! Vielleicht sehen wir sich ja mal?! Du, der "Posengucker" und ich?! Wäre lustig! Wann fischt du immer so?


----------



## Manu1979 (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wer kennt das Revier Greifenstein bzw. Spillern?*

@rob
Doch jetzt mein ich schon dich! Wo fischt du denn?


----------



## rob (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wer kennt das Revier Greifenstein bzw. Spillern?*

ich fisch sehr viel in der donau bei altenwörth..eigentlich fast jeden freitag bis sonntag.dann hab ich die generallizenz bei sportfischereiverein mit fliegenrevieren wie fischa dagniz,leitha,warme fischa,achau(mischrevier),ötscherbach,weitenbach....und 2 teichen mit riesen karpfen und gutem raubfischbestand.


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wer kennt das Revier Greifenstein bzw. Spillern?*

ich fahre meistens jedes wochenende an die donau mit meiner frau ihr macht es mittlerweile auch mächtig spaß, hab bis jetzt erst ein elteres pärchen dort fischen gesehen sonst niemand dachte schon ich bin dort alleine.....#a


----------



## Manu1979 (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wer kennt das Revier Greifenstein bzw. Spillern?*

@rob
Wow, da bist du ja voll ausgelastet! Hoffe wir lernen uns mal persönlich kennen.


----------



## Manu1979 (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wer kennt das Revier Greifenstein bzw. Spillern?*

@Mahatawana
Dein Benutzername ist schwer zu schreiben *rofl* Hab auch durch meinen Freund zu fischen angefangen, deshalb kann ich deine Frau sehr gut verstehen. Mittlerweile ist es so, dass ich Fische fange und er sie daheim zubereitet *g* Bei euch ist es wahrscheinlich umgekehrt! Hab noch nie wem fischen gesehen dort. Dachte auch, ich wäre alleine.


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wer kennt das Revier Greifenstein bzw. Spillern?*

hatte am wochenende auf karpfen gefischt mit tauwürmer, so gegen 23:00

knallte meine rute extrem und mein bissanzeiger heulte wie nie zuvor
bei diesen kurzen biss gingen gleich einige meter schnur von der rolle anschliesend blieb er stehen und es rührte sich gar nichts mehr#d .....
was ich glaube hatte ein wels meinen 6 hacken inhaliert und wieder ausgespuckt, was meinst du rob?


----------



## rob (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wer kennt das Revier Greifenstein bzw. Spillern?*

ja das stimmt .komm eh nicht dazu überall richtig zu fischen.so mit der fliegenrute geh ich schnell mal nach der arbeit und fang ein paar forellen zum räuchern.an den teichen bin ich etliche male über mehrere tage im jahr.aber hauptsächlich fisch ich in der donau.da ist es immer spannend und du hast oft ein aha-erlebnis und monsterbisse.kann auch in der nacht fischen,hab mein camp und boot dort und eine riesen wasserfläche zum spielen..lach.....
wir treffen uns übrigens alle in linz am wochenende vom 3-4.7.
erstes österreichisches anglerboardtreffen.da könntet ihr doch alle mitkommen und sogar einen teich gibt es dort...mit schönen karpfen und eventuell ein spanferkel:m
könnt auch eure liebsten mitnehmen#h#h


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wer kennt das Revier Greifenstein bzw. Spillern?*

schreib einfach gregor:m !
ja meiner frau gefällt es bestens besonders wenn sie keschern tud das kann sie schon sehr gut und warum sollen auch nicht frauen sich für diesen sport begeistern ....

fischt dein freund nicht in diesen revier?


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wer kennt das Revier Greifenstein bzw. Spillern?*

das hört sich nicht schlecht an rob habe schon einiges darüber im forum gelesen und auch die fotos vom teich gesehen, ist bestimmt die volle gaude werde mal meine allerliebste befragen ....lg. gregor


----------



## rob (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wer kennt das Revier Greifenstein bzw. Spillern?*

ja super mach das:m meld dich dann bei uns im beitrag#h


----------



## Manu1979 (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wer kennt das Revier Greifenstein bzw. Spillern?*

@Gregor

Na brave Frau #a
Wie heißt sie eigentlich? Bzw. ist sie auch aus Stockerau?
Wie sieht sie aus? Vielleicht kenn ich sie eh! Ihr seid ja in meinem
Alter :s


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wer kennt das Revier Greifenstein bzw. Spillern?*

sie heißt viola und kommt aus stockerau, ich habe vor 2 jahren noch im 21 bezirk gewohnt....
am wochenende greifen wir eh wieder an muss mir noch schone rotaugen besorgen, möchte einen stecken auf rauber fischen und den anderen auf karpfen, werden gleich ne nacht draussen verbringen mal sehen ob ich nen schönen fangen werde#a lg. Gregor


----------



## Manu1979 (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wer kennt das Revier Greifenstein bzw. Spillern?*

Und da schläft sie auch draussen? #d Also das würd ich ned wollen! Ist ja
total kalt und nass *schauder*

Ist sie eine Kleine, deine Frau? Lange, blonde Haare, hübsch? Ich glaub, die kenn ich eh von früher! Wird ja nicht so viele Violas geben im Bez. KO!


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wer kennt das Revier Greifenstein bzw. Spillern?*

ja das ist sie hatte mal blonde haare!

draussen schlafen ist das beste was es gibt und im sommer ist es nicht mehr so feucht, habe auch ein zelt mit....


----------



## rob (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wer kennt das Revier Greifenstein bzw. Spillern?*

lach...und pffahhh kalt und nass...sowas gibt es doch gar ned.ich bin schon ab 5° plus über nacht im zelt.wie gregor schon sagt ..es gibt nichts besseres:m


----------



## Manu1979 (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wer kennt das Revier Greifenstein bzw. Spillern?*

Sorry #c Mir ist das einfach ned geheuer!

Das ist sie bestimmt! Frag sie, ob sie sich an einen Sturm Christian erinnert! 
Da hast du dir aber eine ganz tolle Frau geangelt #v Mein Bruder war Monate lang
traurig wegen ihr! Aber die Geschichte wirst du ja schon kennen!


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wer kennt das Revier Greifenstein bzw. Spillern?*

ja glaube kenne ich schon diese geschichte, werde sie aber fragen?!

würde gerne wissen wie man hier ein foto reinstellt komisch hmmmmm:b #d 
hallo rob:m  wieder mal nen dicken fisch geangelt?#h


----------



## Manu1979 (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wer kennt das Revier Greifenstein bzw. Spillern?*

Na dann bemüh dich und stell Fotos von ihr rein! Welche Haarfarbe hat
sie jetzt?


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wer kennt das Revier Greifenstein bzw. Spillern?*

schwarze 

wann gehst du wieder fischen?


----------



## Manu1979 (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wer kennt das Revier Greifenstein bzw. Spillern?*

Schwarz? Steht ihr sicher gut! Mein Bruder hat immer gesagt,
sie hat die schönsten "Rehaugen" *g* die er je gesehen hat!
Weiß nicht! Wann gehst du denn fischen? Ich geh vielleicht morgen in der Früh!
So gegen 8 Uhr. Bin nämlich in Urlaub! Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit!


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wer kennt das Revier Greifenstein bzw. Spillern?*

ja das mit den rehaugen hat er nicht unrecht 

werden so gegen freitag gehen am nachmittag und bis in der frühe bleiben....#a


----------



## BadPoldi (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wer kennt das Revier Greifenstein bzw. Spillern?*

Hi,

gibt doch kein schlechtes wetter, eher schlechte kleidung ;-)

viel spaß beim fischen....

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Manu1979 (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wer kennt das Revier Greifenstein bzw. Spillern?*

Ich find den Mund klasse! Ich perönlich habe leider nur zwei dünne 
Strichlippen :c 
Nein, hast dir echt eine tolle Frau ausgesucht! Hätte aber nie gedacht
dass sie heiratet?! 
Mag Fotos von ihr sehen! Wie geht das mit den Fotos???


----------



## Lxlx1982 (30. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wer kennt das Revier Greifenstein bzw. Spillern?*

Danke für die Komplimente, Manu :q


----------



## posengucker (19. August 2004)

*AW: Wer kennt das Revier Greifenstein bzw. Spillern?*

Hallo Greifensteiner,

ist ja ne Schande. Da gibt es einen Thread über mein Revier und ich schreibe erst nach Monaten einen Betrag rein :v . Ich war aber genau in der Zeit, wo ihr gepostet habst, auf Urlaub. Die PM vom Gregor hab ich damals bekommen, nur seinerzeit war ich ganz wild auf die Teiche (hat sich mittlerweile nach AW) verlagert. Donau hab ich zweimal wegen zugefrorener Teiche befischt. War aber eher zur Eindämmung der Entzugserscheinung geeignet. Nicht mal einen Zupfer hatte ich damals. Alllein das 1. Mal am Strom, soviel Glück hab ich nicht, daß da auch noch was beissen würde :q .

Kann mich aber noch gut erinnern, als der Schleppverband aus der Schleuse kam und nach ein paar Minuten so ein eigenartiges Geräusch hinter meinem Rücken zu hören war (ihr müßt wissen, i bin a bissl terrisch ). Als ich mich umdrehte, brach sich die Welle des Schleppers an der Steinschüttung. So schnell hatte ich noch nie die Sachen weggeräumt :q . Dann vergaß ich noch die Staumauer, die die Welle wieder zurückwirft. Das Ganze gleich nochmals raufgeräumt.

Will aber auf jeden Fall mal die Donau in Greifenstein probieren, bevor ich nach AW wechsle. Am Wochenende treffe ich hoffentlich den Gregor und dann könnten wir eine gemeinsam Session vereinbaren.

Auf Wurm hatten schon einige Angler des Vereins einen Wels drauf. Fischt Ihr direkt bei der Staumauer oder weiter flußaufwärts??

lg
Pogu


----------

